# Steckdosenleiste mit wechselbaren Stromkabel



## X-Color (2. April 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich wünsch mir endlich mal Steckdosenleisten an der ich immer die richtige Länge für das Stromkabel hätte und an denen ich mir aussuchen kann ob ein 1,5 oder 3m Kabel angeknipst werden soll.
Google konnt mir nichts dazu liefern  Ihr Vielleicht?

Gruß Gerrit


----------



## PC Heini (2. April 2008)

Vlt ne blöde Frage, aber was meinst Du damit? Das Kabel an der Steckdosenleiste? Oder die Gerätekabel?


----------



## X-Color (2. April 2008)

Ich meinte das Kabel von Steckdose zu Steckdosenleiste. Ob es nicht auf dem Markt etwas gibt, mit dem man je nach Bedarf mal ein 5m langes Verlängerungskabel nimmt oder nur 3m


----------



## PC Heini (2. April 2008)

Nee, sowas gibts auch in der Schweiz nicht. Hier gibts auch nur 1 - 1.5m lange Zuleitungen. Der Grund dürfte wohl bei der Überlast zu suchen sein. Je länger ein Kabel ist, je mehr Verlustleistung besteht, und erwärmt das Kabel, was schlussendlich zm Vollbrand einer Wohnung führen kann.
Mir ist auch klar, dass eine PC Anlage keine 2200 Watt auf einem Kabelstrang zieht.
Aber niemand weiss, wer welche Geräte an solchen Verteilerdosen betreibt. Desshalb die kurze Länge des Kabels. Wenn Du nen Elektriker kennst, frag den mal, ob ich nicht recht hatte. Von einem selbstumbau rate ich Dir eh ab.


----------



## Laudian (2. April 2008)

Das Problem ist wie PC-Heini schon sagt ... jede Steckerleiste ist auf eine bestimmte Leistung ausgelegt die sie maximal hin bekommt. 

Bei sehr teuren Leisten koennen das schon mal bis 3,6 kw sein (8-12Port-Leisten, die dann meist diverse Filter und ne Sicherung haben im professionelleren PC-Segment)

Ich betreibe eigentlich nur noch Brennstuhl Leisten 1 6Port die bis 3600 Watt verkraftet und 3 Meter kabel hat, die Leiste hat den Vorteil, dass man nicht gebrauchtes Kabel rund um die Leiste legen kann, ohne Probleme zu bekommen. die 2. ist ne 5Port, die jeden Stecker einzeln schalten kann.

Wichtig ist immer, wenn man selber basteln will, dass man fuer die maximal benoetigte Leistung das richtige Kabel hat und die Anschluesse ordentlich machen kann ... dann ginge das, das Problem ist, wenn dud as selber machst ist die versicherung gegen Schaeden meist wegen Fahrlaessigkeit weg. 

Deswegen such dich mal im Sortiment durch, es gibt sehr gute Leisten, die ne Menge Variabilitaet bringen ... aber die kosten dann meist zwischen 40 und 150 Euro ...


----------



## chmee (4. April 2008)

Wir hatten das Thema Strom erst Letztens. Und Vollbrand und Verlustleistung ? Sorry, Jungs, hier wird doch von wohnungsüblichen Längen gesprochen, also max10m. Das ist Panikmache. Ich habe 50m aufgewickelt auf ner Rolle bei 2kW heiss werden sehen, aber ausgerollt war das absolut unproblematisch, zudem ist eine aufgewickelte Leitung einer großen Spule gleichzusetzen, Induktivströme, die ihr Übriges tun. 

Das Problem ist eher, das sowas nicht durch den VDE und andere Sicherheitsbestimmungen kommt. Wie soll denn sowas aussehen ? Man könnte sich sowas mit nem Kaltgerätekabel vorstellen, aber der lösbare Stecker ist eine potentielle Gefahr, eher noch als ein warm werdendes Kabel.

Handelsübliche Steckerleisten sind bis 10A oder 16A nutzbar, heisst also 2,3kW oder 3,6kW, obwohl ich das einer IKEA-Leiste nicht zutrauen täte. Der Querschnitt der Leitung würde für 10A ausreichen. 

Simpel gesagt, es gibt Kabelrollen, handlich, mit etwa 10m und 4 Dosen. Wenn diese nicht zu stark belastet werden, dann geht das schon.. Und wie Laudian schon sagte gibt es eine Menge Fachproduzenten für Leisten und Leitungen.

mfg chmee


----------



## PC Heini (4. April 2008)

" Das Problem ist eher, das sowas nicht durch den VDE und andere Sicherheitsbestimmungen kommt. "

Weil die halt eben immer von einer gewissen Dummheit der Menschen ausgehen.
Wenn ein Gerät unsachgemäss verwendet wird, ist immer mit einer unabsehbaren Gefahr zu rechnen.
Alles andere kann mit einem Fachmann besprochen werden.


----------



## chmee (4. April 2008)

Mir ist auch gerade ncoh etwas eingefallen :

Die meisten Brände entstehen nicht durch eine warme Leitung, sondern durch schlecht sitzende Stecker und/oder Oxidation/Korrosion. An jener Stelle entsteht ein Widerstand, der dieses in Form von Wärme/Hitze abgibt -> Schmorbrand. und mehr.

Das ist auch ein weiterer Grund gegen eine Steckerleiste mit auswechselbarer Zuleitung.

mfg chmee


----------

